# First Michigan Morel found!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

As usual Allegan County.
Picture here.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...1958117041.158113.261288532041&type=1&theater


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll be damned!:yikes:


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

My cousin found three dinky ones yesterday,Need rain and i hope it is as good a year as last year.Very dry right now in Oceana co.Been some steelies in pentwater river to keep me busy for now!!!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

calling for thunderstorms on saturday....I hope they are right


----------



## B.Chunks (Dec 3, 2011)

My neighbor came home with a couple small blacks yesterday.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Hit a couple spots in allegan on sunday,didnt find any....very dry


----------

